# saw this on youtube lol



## cwk (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't usually criticise videos of people doing wing chun but this guys "own form" is just funny.






I love the faces he's pulling.lol


----------



## vatesi (Aug 8, 2010)

Doing forms in public is embarrassing enough, but for someone like him... :barf:


----------



## Rion (Aug 8, 2010)

The music says it all.


----------



## yak sao (Aug 8, 2010)

and THAT"S what you get when you self teach.....sigh


----------



## Nabakatsu (Aug 8, 2010)

I maintain a very serious manner whilst practicing my SNT and CK out in public. I can't imagine making stuff up and than recording it. Reminds me of this video of a sifu doing a snake version of wing chun, the turning fook sau to jum sau part anyways.


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 8, 2010)

*SWEET BABY JESUS* what the hell was that ?   :jaw-dropping:

That was just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 8, 2010)

It looks to me like the faces he is making are a product of holding his breath between and during moves. The rest has already been commented on.


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 8, 2010)

Awful! Unrecognizable! But internet pics distort so much!
Poor fellow- forgive him- he knows not what he does!

joy chaudhuri
www.tempewingchun.com


----------



## IrishMonk (Aug 8, 2010)

:erg:

Was that Coffeerox ? 

lol jk coffee ! I'm sure you are able to learn from books a little better than this guy...( who is clearly in the library for his daily training...)


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 8, 2010)

As someone said... the music says it all. Sheesh.
Yeah the face had me thinking he must've needed to go to the bathroom but "oh crap the video is starting to record so I'd better just hold it til I'm done!" If he had gotten into some thing anywhere near a Horse Stance he'd been in trouble.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 8, 2010)

What? No wedding ring?  How can that be!?!
Ladies, you better jump on that guy while he is still single.
lol


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 8, 2010)

I feel sorry for this fellow.  That's definitley not any Wing Chun I've ever seen.  Very embarrasing.


----------



## cwk (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my god! There's more!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VntiZ47QYQs&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6t3zgpM-K0&feature=channel

enjoy guys.
i love the "sparring" clips lol


----------



## chinaboxer (Aug 9, 2010)

i thought it was pretty good! :bangahead: i wanna see more!


----------



## coffeerox (Aug 9, 2010)

IrishMonk said:


> :erg:
> 
> Was that Coffeerox ?
> 
> lol jk coffee ! I'm sure you are able to learn from books a little better than this guy...( who is clearly in the library for his daily training...)



my stuff looks 100x better than this guy and this guy apparently learned from a teacher?  LOL!  Look at his shirt, he got that from a school.


----------



## wushuguy (Aug 9, 2010)

shocking... simply shocking...

this guy needs a good sifu and training partner, a real one, not a little girl, that was simply ... shocking. I'm terrified... mortified... petrified... stupefied...  by these movements....

btw, what does his shirt say? I can't seem to read it. It looks like some jibberish, but is it really a WC school as someone suggested?

but good reference for all those people who want to practice on their own or with siblings or such. learn wing chun and look like that or perhaps learn from a good sifu and wing chun that looks like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUZkNxq7A1Y&feature=related


----------



## wtxs (Aug 9, 2010)

wushuguy said:


> btw, what does his shirt say? I can't seem to read it. It looks like some jibberish, but is it really a WC school as someone suggested?
> 
> Wing Chun Kung Fu Greensborough, state unknown.  Lets hope it's not an real school, definitely don't want link to an laughing stock like him.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 9, 2010)

IrishMonk said:


> :erg:
> 
> Was that Coffeerox ?
> 
> lol jk coffee ! I'm sure you are able to learn from books a little better than this guy...( who is clearly in the library for his daily training...)


 
So that's what Superman looks like now?  Sheesh!!!  Just teasing coffeerox.  If someone ever mugs this guy in the video, and he starts to do some hand positions to protect himself, his mugger will fall down laughing at his form.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 9, 2010)

coffeerox said:


> my stuff looks 100x better than this guy and this guy apparently learned from a teacher? LOL! Look at his shirt, he got that from a school.


 
Yeah, this is what I'm talking about. He learned from some shady guy with no training,  1 or 2 lessons, or self taught, posing as a Wing Chun sifu.

Coffeerox, did you loan him one of your books and a video?  You should ask for it back, cause his interpretation of things is terrible.  He's got it all wrong from the get go.


----------



## coffeerox (Aug 9, 2010)

zepedawingchun said:


> Yeah, this is what I'm talking about. He learned from some shady guy with no training,  1 or 2 lessons, or self taught, posing as a Wing Chun sifu.
> 
> Coffeerox, did you loan him one of your books and a video?  You should ask for it back, cause his interpretation of things is terrible.  He's got it all wrong from the get go.



You're never gonna stop attacking me are you? I don't blame you, I did you dirty in the last thread lol!  Back to the guy, actually if I got the location correct (In Austrailia, going by it's spelling)  the school is from the Jee Shing lineage.  I've seen the videos of the two sifu demonstrating and they look nothing like that guy.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 9, 2010)

coffeerox said:


> You're never gonna stop attacking me are you? I don't blame you, I did you dirty in the last thread lol! Back to the guy, actually if I got the location correct (In Austrailia, going by it's spelling) the school is from the Jee Shing lineage. I've seen the videos of the two sifu demonstrating and they look nothing like that guy.


 
Yo man, don't get offended, and don't take it so serious.  I'm not attacking you.  Have fun with it and laugh every once in a while, okay?  We're just teasing you with this one.


----------



## vatesi (Aug 9, 2010)

cwk said:


> Oh my god! There's more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the vids are all gone except the one in the OP T_T stop abusing him so much guys!


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 9, 2010)

vatesi said:


> the vids are all gone except the one in the OP T_T stop abusing him so much guys!


 
Oh man, he heard about us making fun of his kung fu.  Crap, we better be careful, he might hunt us down one by one and make us watch him do it all over again.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 9, 2010)

No, what he should do is hunt us down for revenge.  I'm quite sure he could be handle quite easily by a half dead kitten judging his form.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 9, 2010)

Omar B said:


> No, what he should do is hunt us down for revenge. I'm quite sure he could be handle quite easily by a half dead kitten judging his form.


 
I don't have any half dead kittens laying around the house.  I guess I'm in trouble.


----------



## IrishMonk (Aug 9, 2010)

Omar B said:


> No, what he should do is hunt us down for revenge. I'm quite sure he could be handle quite easily by a half dead kitten judging his form.


 
I once tried to pick up a half dead kitten... I have to admit it's wild 'kitten claw style' was too much for me to handle...:shrug:


----------



## Omar B (Aug 9, 2010)

zepedawingchun said:


> I don't have any half dead kittens laying around the house.  I guess I'm in trouble.



I still wouldn't worry about it.  Maybe you have an extra layer of protection, like a flight of stairs.


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 12, 2010)

lol. poor guys been owned.

I was wondering if he was being serious. However if it was a joke I doubt the videos would have been removed now. Probs due to negative commenting.

Perhaps it is an offshoot between Wing Chun and Drunken Kung Fu. His demeanor and technique will get you off guard.   Just watch out fellas. He could be a secret master sucking you into his trick.


----------

